# Desktop wechseln geht nicht :(!



## Userbeck (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein dringendes Problem und zwar gibs bei Suse Linux 9.1 kein Auswahlpunkt für die Desktope, wo man sich einen rausgesucht hat und den starten ließ. Aber das gibs nett  Ich brauche Hilfe


----------



## hulmel (13. Oktober 2004)

Userbeck hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber das gibs nett  Ich brauche Hilfe


Doch doch, das gips. Beim graphischen login: Menü -> Sitzungangsart oder bein nichtgraphischem login: startx $WINDOWMANAGER.


----------

